# Is The Mirage Still Findable?



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone know where to buy such a beauty?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a mirage 3 in stock : http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Chronograph.html


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

3 minutes to find and I'm already







they are lovely watches thay I will own one day


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

VERY nice


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

a Valjoux for that price ??? i m









great watches

are there many differences between mk?


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Shurik said:


> a Valjoux for that price ??? i m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dial and hands mainly, afaik. I think one version had a different case, maybe straight lugs?


----------

